# 4x4x4 - May 8-14, 2006



## dougreed (May 8, 2006)

1. F d R r' B' L D d' L2 F2 l L' D' b D' B2 l2 R u U2 F2 l2 D' L b2 D U' r2 f R B2 r2 u' F R2 F2 f L l' U'

2. r2 R2 U' b2 L u' f u2 B2 F2 d L2 D' U2 B2 R' U2 B' U2 F R' f' D' L2 r2 u' D' b2 R' r' f d' B D2 R' u' d f2 b2 u

3. f u2 R' d2 r' u d2 B d2 b F2 U r u' B2 d2 L2 f l R2 U' R2 U l U l2 U2 F' u2 d2 r2 B D2 U' f' u2 U' l L' D'

4. r' L' b R f' d2 f F r2 b2 B2 L2 R U2 f' d2 u2 r' l' d' B' D' R d2 u L' d' u' B' D2 d L2 B b R2 l2 F2 L b2 L'

5. f L r' f2 D R B2 r2 F L F' l B2 R U d' R2 u2 f2 u l b R r2 B2 f' L2 F' r2 L' u' l' F L R F2 L r b r2


----------



## Marcus (May 9, 2006)

*Name:* Marcus Gerhardsson
*Average:* 2:01.60
*Times:* (1:28.55), 2:02.58, 2:07.00, 1:55.22, (2:07.88)

The 1:28 time is actually my fastest solve ever on the 4x4x4.


----------



## Erik (May 9, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 1:30.52
Times: 1:31.51, 1:32.33, (1:34.03), 1:27.71, (1:26.07)

The bigger cubes are definatly not my best friends so far, but I'm improving the last weeks :lol:


----------



## mmwfung (May 13, 2006)

Average: 1:10.21
Times: 1:09.41 O, 1:05.75 O, 1:15.47 O, (1:19.16) OP, (58.49)

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. O=OLL parity, P=PLL parity.

Michael Fung


----------



## nascarjon (May 15, 2006)

Jon Morris

1:19.17

1:25.01, (1:32.78), 1:24.34, 1:08.15, (59.32)

Started off slow, but got myself together for the last two solves.


----------



## dougreed (May 16, 2006)

*
1. Michael Fung...........1:10.21
2. Jon Morris.............1:19.17
3. Erik Akkersdijk........1:30.52
*
4. Marcus Gerhardsson.....2:01.60


----------

